# Virtual Iron Chef Cookoff



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 11, 2007)

What say we try to figure out a way to have a virtual Iron Chef Cookoff?  We will need judges, a moderator, and would-be chef's.  The moderator would give the contestants the "secret ingredient".  The competing chefs would then "create" new and interesting recipes using the secret ingredient.  The judges of course would have to select which recipes looked the best.

I think that a given and agreed upon date and time for posting would be essential for the chef's.  And the judge's rulings would be final.

Any takers?  Also, ideas for rules need to be discussed and agreed upon.
And a list of people who want to participate needs to be drawn.  Pairings would be performed by the moderator based on the supposed skills of the contestants.

Also, the recipes should be something that we could actually try, and should be creative.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs (Jan 11, 2007)

i'd moderate. due to my culinary schooling, i've gotten rather adept at critiqueing dishes & i'm professionally taught to critique.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 11, 2007)

A recipe would be only part of it to make it a true culinary competition. Each contestant would have to make the dish at home, take a picture of it, and post it.


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2007)

ironchef, does that mean you want to be a contestant?


----------



## ironchef (Jan 11, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> ironchef, does that mean you want to be a contestant?


 
Maybe, depends on how this develops and if I have time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 12, 2007)

I think I'd like to give it a try, but not against Ironchef.  He's a bit beyond my skill  and has access to much better ingredients.  But then, that's why we have a moderator.

Ok, so let's flesh this thing out.  Anyone want to take a stab at setting up rules?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like a fun idea!!! I agree that posting a picture would be plus!
I would probalby not participate due to time etc..Would it be fair to those who are not professional chefs to compete with those who are? Maybe two catergories? Two winners...and maybe an over-all Grand champion...

Again a great idea!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's a stab at some rules.  These are open for discussion of course.

1. All recipes must be made from scratch, i.e. can't use ready made sauces, or pre-cooked items, except where fresh ingredients are not available, such as tomatoes and herbs/spices, etc.  

2. All recipes must be made within a specified time period.  That time period should not exceed 2 hours (we don't have multiple stoves, ovens, and cooking equipments like they do in kitchen stadium).  honor system will govern this, or there could be a start and finish time provided by athe moderator nd agreed upon by the contestants.

3. Can have more than 2 contestants per contest.

4. Secret ingredient must be commonly available to all contestants.

5. Food requirements should include at least 1 entre', two or more sides, and a desert.  All portions must utilyse the theme ingredient.

6.  Contestants must do their own cooking, plating, and presentation.  Helpers can be used under the direction of the head cook.

7. Contestants must not alter (enhance) the photograghs, except to make up for the weakness of the camera equipment.  The photo must resemble, as close as possible, the actual food.

8.  If anyone makes "trout ice cream" the rest of us will boo and hiss loudly. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



4.


----------



## jkath (Jan 12, 2007)

The rules sound pretty good, goodweed. While I won't be in the running, I'll certainly watch with bated breath.



			
				Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> 8.  If anyone makes "trout ice cream" the rest of us will boo and hiss loudly.


 got that right! (although I wasn't excited about the lobster ice cream they made either!)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 12, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> The rules sound pretty good, goodweed. While I won't be in the running, I'll certainly watch with baited breath.
> 
> got that right! (although I wasn't excited about the lobster ice cream they made either!)


 
Hopefully, that breath won't be baited with trout ice cream. 

I wonder if the phrase "baited breath" comes from a person eating or drinking a certain flavor to make their breath more agreeable in the hopes of "catching" the favor of a particular person.  And if so, would that mean that a young man or woman should stay away from, say, sardines while trying to catch the attention of a perspective SO? 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath (Jan 12, 2007)

Okay, I wondered the same thing, so I found this info on the phrase (and changed my spelling too!)

Re: Origins of "Waiting with baited breath'.


----------



## college_cook (Jan 12, 2007)

Question on the no pre-cooked ingredients:  would that apply to something like tomato paste?  Its not really a ready-made sauce and is pretty much the same everywhere you go.  And for that matter, things like mayo, mustard, if you chose to use them?  I don't really have any idea how to make mustard, but I know that having to make your own mayo for a dish would add some steps and some time, in adition to the fact that some folks probably dont know how.

Was this meant to be restrictive more to to ready-made pasta sauces, etc?  Like Ragu and Classico?  If so, I think the rules should be modified to make that maybe a little more clear.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 12, 2007)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Question on the no pre-cooked ingredients: would that apply to something like tomato paste? Its not really a ready-made sauce and is pretty much the same everywhere you go. And for that matter, things like mayo, mustard, if you chose to use them? I don't really have any idea how to make mustard, but I know that having to make your own mayo for a dish would add some steps and some time, in adition to the fact that some folks probably dont know how.
> 
> Was this meant to be restrictive more to to ready-made pasta sauces, etc? Like Ragu and Classico? If so, I think the rules should be modified to make that maybe a little more clear.


 

As making items such as tomato sauce and tomato paste are extremely time consuming, and require particular ingredients that aren't always readily available, I think it would be ok to use them.  Personally, if a recipe called for something like a bechemel, or veloute', I'd make those.  But if it called for a demi glace, I'd avoid the recipe and substitute something else.  Also, prepared oils such as truffle oil would be nearly impossible to make, but can be purchased fairly readily.

And yep, I was reffering to things like pre-made macaroni and cheese, Ragu brand spaghetti sauce, Cambell's Soup, etc.

And anyone that owuld use Hamburger Helper for this contest, well, they just shouldn't be entering. 

The idea is to create recipes using fresh ingredients, so far as is practical for us everyday people.  We obviously can't afford or even get the amazing stuff they can get on the telivised show.  We have neither the monetary rescources, or the availability of products.

And others here must have some "rules" ideas of their own.  I just threw mine on the table to get things started.

And Luv's, if no one objects, I think you would be a great moderator.  Now, who else wants to be on the judging panel?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GB (Jan 12, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> And anyone that owuld use Hamburger Helper for this contest, well, they just shouldn't be entering.


That is what I was going to garnish my trout ice cream with though


----------



## ironchef (Jan 12, 2007)

Does DC have any access to, or rather a means of securing items through sponsors/ads that could be used as a prize? For example, would it be possible to say, get a $50 gift certificate to be used at Amazon, Hormel Foods, etc.? That would give people more incentive to enter as well as something to at least shoot for.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 12, 2007)

I could never compete in this but would sure enjoy "watching" it.  As to CollegeCook's question,  couldn't the pantry items be agreed on in advance?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok.  It's time to set a date for this thing and choose a secret ingredient.  The rules still need to be fleshed out a bit more.  we could also use more contestants.  We also might think of pairing a couple of people together into teams.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah, let's cook, guys! i'm waiting to moderate!


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 16, 2007)

Sounds like fun.
I might try if I get time.
What is the theme ingredient?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm going to ask our good freind, Andy M. to pick for us a theme ingredient.  And Andy, if you are so willing, remember, that we come from all parts of the globe and so the theme ingredient would have to be something assesible to all of us.  So think of veggies, meats, fruits, or seafood that is universal.  

And if Andy doesn't want to pick an ingredient (say for instance that he wants to participate in this thing), them maybe someone who has already stated that they won't be a contestant would like to step up.  

And I think we should have a bit of time to garner enough cash in our individual pockets that we can present good foods, so maybe we could do this in another month or so.  

In any case, good luck to all contestants.

Oh, and Luvs, do you want to moderate (consider that chairperson), in which case, you would pick the theme ingredient, or would you rather be a judge?  And who else will volunteer to judge?  And what are the judging categories?  How many points are there and how are they divided up?

Before we can cook, we need to flesh this out a bit more.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd like to voluntieer to judge.  Sounds like great fun!  Good idea Goodweed!!!


----------



## ironchef (Jan 16, 2007)

How about these as starters for some ground rules. Let me know what everyone thinks:

*Main Ingredient*: $25 per lb. limit. That would eliminate many things that would not be available to many people, especially those not as fortunate to live near the ocean or have access to the more regional specific foods. 

*Other Ingredients*: $25 limit plus whatever you have on hand. You don't NEED to buy a whole sack of potatoes for the competion just because it's cheaper by the pound. Just buy one or two. 

*Pantry*: Whatever you have on hand. Chances are, if you don't have something like truffle oil in your pantry you normally don't cook with truffle oil to begin with and it wouldn't be part of your repertoire. If you want to use part of your $25 limit to buy truffle oil then so be it. 

*Time Limit*: Two hours total prep and cooking time. If your only idea for a dish is that it needs to be braised for 4 hours then it's not going to work. If that's all you know how to do then you shouldn't be in the competition anyway. Conversely, the secret ingredient can't be something like a chuck roast or veal shanks. 

*Photos*: Take multiple digital pictures from different angles to give the judges more to work with. The judges can't taste anything so they can only "eat" with their eyes.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2007)

Along with the photo of the dish... since we can't do a taste test, how about a list of ingreds?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 17, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> ...*Pantry*: Whatever you have on hand. Chances are, if you don't have something like truffle oil in your pantry you normally don't cook with truffle oil to begin with and it wouldn't be part of your repertoire. If you want to use part of your $25 limit to buy truffle oil then so be it.
> 
> *...*


 
But truffle oil is normally in my pantry .  We splurge every other month or so and get a bottle down in Petoskey Michigan, with some good olive oil as well.  Now shrimp on the other hand, well you can pay $25.00 on a package of shrimp around her, and that's only for 2 lbs or the stuff. 

But I get what you mean, and agree.  This has to be affordable for everyone.  The key will be creativity and quality with what is normaly available to everyone.  Good idea.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed fo the North


----------



## ttbeachbum (Jan 17, 2007)

It sounds interesting, I am looking forward  to seeing this challenge


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, so we have a judge, and we have a moderator.  We could use a few more judges.  Now we need to know who the contestants are, the date/time, and the theme ingredient.  I'm looking forward to this. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2007)

It's going to be a blast.  Who wants to play??


----------



## ironchef (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a feeling that there is not going to be very many people that want to do this. Which, for a site that is supposed to populated by so-called foodies, baffles me.


----------



## Silver (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm in no way qualified to take part in something like this; however, I would love to participate!  I just think it'd be fun and would challenge me beyond my normal boundaries.

How would it work with the secret ingredient though?  We'd have to have some idea ahead of time in order to purchase the ingredient because I, for one, simply don't keep mountains of white truffles on hand at the best of times (read: ever!).

Assuming timeframes allow for it, I'd be very interested in participating, I just think it sounds fun!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 18, 2007)

Silver said:
			
		

> I'm in no way qualified to take part in something like this; however, I would love to participate! I just think it'd be fun and would challenge me beyond my normal boundaries.
> 
> How would it work with the secret ingredient though? We'd have to have some idea ahead of time in order to purchase the ingredient because I, for one, simply don't keep mountains of white truffles on hand at the best of times (read: ever!).
> 
> Assuming timeframes allow for it, I'd be very interested in participating, I just think it sounds fun!


 
That's the spirit wer're  looking for.  I'll contact my "assistant" and see when he's available.  And here's a thought.  we don't all have to cook our meals on the same date as they will be judged by pictures, list of ingredients, and a blow-by-blow explanation of cooking techniques used.  We just have to make sure we submit the meal by an agreed upon date.  I will suggest that all submissions be posted by Feb. 1.  Judges will do their thing and give us their results based on their own schedules as well.  This elliminates the problem with time zones and will allow more people to participate.  And it also will give the judges time required to judge accurately, based on the number of entries.

The submissions must include several pictures of all foods prepared and plated, and will include a detailed explanation of cooking techniques, and a list of ingredients used for each dish.  Each submission must include at least one main dish, two sides, and a desert.  All dishses must include the theme ingredient, including the desert and should task the contestant to expand his/her cooking skills.  

As was suggested, a ceiling of $25 U.S. is allowed for ingredient purchase, with common ingredients to your own pantry allowed for seasonings, herbs, and spices.  In other words, if you normally have truffle oil in your pantry, go ahead and use it.  If you normally have Panko bread-crumbs in your pantry, use them as well.  But if prepared demi-glace isn't in there, you would have to dip into that $25 dollar spending limit to purchase it.

The honor system is th rule here.  And since this is about expanding your cooking abilities, and competing in a freindly and fun way with your fellow DC freinds, no cheating.

It should be allowable to have family members or freinds assist the contestant in food preperation.  But please don't invite your next door neighbor who is a chef at the nearby 5-star restaurant.  You wouldn't be expressing your own creativity.

I think that about sums it up.  And if something you are trying flops, then admit that in your submission.  Maybe it was a great idea and just needs a bit of tweeking.  And we can all help with that. 

In my case, I will try to create new dishes without the aid of cookbooks, relying on present skills and cooking knowledge.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 18, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> That's the spirit wer're looking for. I'll contact my "assistant" and see when he's available. And here's a thought. we don't all have to cook our meals on the same date as they will be judged by pictures, list of ingredients, and a blow-by-blow explanation of cooking techniques used. We just have to make sure we submit the meal by an agreed upon date. I will suggest that all submissions be posted by Feb. 1. Judges will do their thing and give us their results based on their own schedules as well. This elliminates the problem with time zones and will allow more people to participate. And it also will give the judges time required to judge accurately, based on the number of entries.
> 
> The submissions must include several pictures of all foods prepared and plated, and will include a detailed explanation of cooking techniques, and a list of ingredients used for each dish. Each submission must include at least one main dish, two sides, and a desert. All dishses must include the theme ingredient, including the desert and should task the contestant to expand his/her cooking skills.
> 
> ...


 
Ugh Feb. 1st? Really?
I'm going to Dominican Republic from 28th - 4th   I have exams and work until the 27th.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 18, 2007)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Ugh Feb. 1st? Really?
> I'm going to Dominican Republic from 28th - 4th  I have exams and work until the 27th.


 
That was just a suggestion, and I had changed it to the 15th.  But we need to figure out what the best date would be.  So let us know what would be good for you.  And everyone else interested do the same.  Then we can hammer out a date.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## goboenomo (Jan 18, 2007)

The 15th would be fine. I'm back from my trip, my girlfriend will still be at school, and it'll be the short period before I switch from what I'm working now, until completely full time.

:O the 16th is mine and my gf's 1 year!


----------



## Silver (Jan 19, 2007)

If it doesn't have to be done on a "specific" night, then I'm good almost any time!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 19, 2007)

The 15th would work for me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 20, 2007)

so we need official judges, and a moderator to pick a theme ingredient, or maybe we can all just aggree on a thme ingredient.  I know that I've been thinking about a theme that is truly universal.  The most universal foods I know of are wheat, rice, and eggs.  I remember reading somewhere that cabbage is the most universal veggie on the planet.  I'm up for anything, as long as it's available.  And remember, it has to be used in the main course, the sides, and the desert.

Myself, I'm going to nominate the humble egg.  It's cheap, available everywhere, and is so versatile.  So let's submit on the 15th.  We now need a list of contestants, and judges.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 20, 2007)

I just saw this thread - how cool!  Goodweed, you da bomb! My kitchen should be in full remodel mode during February and March - but I would love to be an audience member! If I felt I was experienced enough to judge I would, but like I said, I don't think I qualify. Maybe after watching some "episodes" I will be! Very cool!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 22, 2007)

Someone still needs to pick a theme ingredient for this to happen.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Silver (Jan 22, 2007)

who will be the chairman/person/whatever politically correct term is used now?

whoever that is chooses the ingredient, no?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 23, 2007)

Silver said:
			
		

> who will be the chairman/person/whatever politically correct term is used now?
> 
> whoever that is chooses the ingredient, no?



That is correct.  Unfortunately, our chairperson is ill and won't be available, at least for the first competition.  So we are hoping someone will step up and voluteer to chair/moderate this competition.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 26, 2007)

Since nobody wants to step up to the plate, I'll skip this one as a contestant and offer to be the Chairman.  So I give you what you've been waiting for, the secret ingredient:

Drumm roll please;  And the secret ingredient is...             ... Oatmeal!  
Ala-Cuisine!

Now remember, you have to make at least one main course, with 2 sides and a desert.  The pictures, recipes, and techniques must be placed on the site by Feb. 15.  The judges opinions are final.

And, for those that don't think they are good enough cooks to participate, I say that you need to give this a try anyway.  The idea is to expand your cooking skills by trying new things.  And this ingredient whould challenge the beginner and expert alike.  Good luck.  Now all we need is for members to volunteer as judges. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 27, 2007)

I think interest has died in this project.  It saddens me that so many good cooks don't want to participate.  The competition wasn't presented to create winners and losers, only winners as we would all benefit from each other's experiences.  Oh well.  Maybe there will be more interest in the summer or something.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2007)

Goodweed, if I may make a suggestion...It just seems to me that the contest is not structured enough. My suggestion would be to start a new thread announcing the contest. Have a date to sign up by. Make the thread a poll asking people to vote Yes if they would like to participate. From that you will get your list of entrants. Set the cut off date to sign up about 2 weeks out or so. List what date your entries should be submitted by. List the rules that you came up with in this thread. You should be the Chairman for the first contest and your oatmeal idea would still be a great one to start with (that was a great choice IMO). Set definite timelines so there is no confusion. 

That is just my suggestion. Take it for what it is worth, even if that is -$.02


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 27, 2007)

Goodweed..

I think it is a great idea...I believe I stated so ...from the get-go.

I agree with GB...I know/feel that you wanted to be inclusive of everyone's ideas/opinions/input etc..and that is a good thing...However sometimes some one has to just make the rules and say PLAY BALL!!...Maybe wait a time.. with patience..get all your ducks in a row...and present the plan again.

I would be happy to help...I don't know how..but would support your idea whole-heartedly..

Keep the oatmeal Idea...it is a WINNER ...I have racked my brain trying to think of an item...but like my head...I came up empty.... handed!


----------



## ShellBob65 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Don't give up yet!*

Goodweed....

I have to agree with GB and Uncle Bob.....I love the idea and might even be dragged into participating, but I just found this thread, and know that between now and the 15th, I'd be hard pressed to get anything much accomplished.

I would suggest that the Powers That Be be consulted to see if the contest, deadlines, signups and rules can be posted in both Community Announcements and Cooking Contests...or at least in one of them.

The Sign Up Thread could be made (I think) to stay on top, or bumped every day, for a period of a couple of weeks so that even those of us who often have only the time to lurk, might take notice and decide to participate. 

I think the thus far proposed rules and the proposed theme ingredient all sound good, or more importantly, workable.....and I'm not an oatmeal lover! 

I don't think that prizes are what anyone on this board would be seeking....only a pat on the back, job well done, "you da man" and other members' interest in trying the recipe for themselves ......well, and maybe some Karma!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 28, 2007)

Goodweed, excellent choice for a first-time secret ingredient!  I, as someone who is looking forward to participating in the "rookie" category (maybe categories of participants is an idea?), am excited by the choice - even if I'm also confused.  I think it'll be fun.

GB's suggestions do sound helpful, however.  I'm in either way.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 28, 2007)

Goodweed - great job and great choice of first ingredient! I was in the background as a audience member (we will be in the middle of a kitchen remodel), but excited never-the-less. I'm behind you 100%! Great suggestions from GB and Uncle Bob!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok then.  So it's still on.  I'll let this thread die and open a new on, asking in a poll who would like to sign up for the contest.  I will give a cutoff date for entry, and another date for submissions.  I will use the oatmeal as the first suprise ingrediant, and use the same rules. 

I love the response I got from all of you, and the suggetions from you GB.  Thanks for keeping the dream alive. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Silver (Jan 29, 2007)

I've already been brainstorming and have even come up with some ideas on my own without cookbook help!  (and yes, that actually surprises me)


----------

